# Motorguide trolling motor question



## catfishtn (Sep 29, 2009)

Looked all over the net and can find no info on this trolling motor I got with my boat. The only other numbers on it are the serial number.

Anybody got anything? Not working well. Acts like it could use rewiring or new brushes. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## russ010 (Sep 29, 2009)

is it a 12 or 24volt motor? and what's the serial number


----------



## catfishtn (Sep 29, 2009)

28 lb thrust, 12 volt, 5 speed. Serial number under head is 0006 52221

thanks,

Joe


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 30, 2009)

I got a lower unit for one, I used the shaft in another motor i had... May work well for you, likely the bushing is out etc... Id test it out and sell it cheap... I have not ran it, but it did run, got it from a friend, said it ran great...


----------



## catfishtn (Sep 30, 2009)

That might be a start. Send me your info and how much you want to my username @ yahoo.com.

Thanks


Joe

p.s. Would really like a wiring diagram if anyone has one.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 30, 2009)

catfishtn said:


> That might be a start. Send me your info and how much you want to my username @ yahoo.com.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...




I assume it has a 3 speed switch, It is pretty simple in the shaft, I can tell you once i test this out... but there is 3 wires for speeds and one ground going down, Are all your switches in the pedal working? I have a complete pedal assembly as well...


----------



## catfishtn (Oct 1, 2009)

:LOL2: Actually, could use a food pedal, my speed switch is mostly toast. Trying to get this boat fishable till I can afford to buy a new motor.

Bought a depthfinder on Ebay= non functional! Took too long before I tried it, so my options are pretty much nil. 

But that is another post lol.

Let me know what you want for all, and I will make arrangements.

Thanks again

Joe


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 1, 2009)

what kind of depth finder, I may have parts.. Ill test that motor over the weekend, and let you know, it will be cheap...


----------



## catfishtn (Oct 2, 2009)

First, thanks for the help. 

It is a hummingbird wide tracker, same as a wide one. Looking at it yesterday, noticed the plug for the transducer on the bottom of the unit doesn't have any copper connecters!? don't know if they have been pushed up into plug or if they have been pulled out, gonna take it apart and find out. May be able to hard wire transducer wire. If not, then I am just gonna buy a cheap new unit. Only really use it to find depths. My specialty is fishing dropoffs for crappie. Eventually will get better unit for bow mounting but have to get one soon for now.

Thanks again for the help.

Joe


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 2, 2009)

Get a eagle 320 if you buy one, you wont regret it...  is the wide hummingbird the same mount as a pirahna max? I got one of them with no mount and a broke transducer, basicly the head is in good shape...


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 2, 2009)

I checked out that motor, it spins up, but i am not posative how durable it is, it is a 5 speed as well, you can have the motor free for shipping if you wish..


----------



## catfishtn (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent you a PM.

Joe


----------

